# Geophagus Dicrozoster



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

He's about 8". 

_click da pix _


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Wow  Really nice pics. Really nice colors. Outstanding streamers!


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks! He's going to be isolated soon in preparation for a local fish show. His ventrals are uneven and the trailers on the fins need to grow out more but otherwise, he's good to go!


----------



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

Nice Pics! Great looking show fish :thumb:


----------



## sthome12 (Jan 17, 2010)

Really great fish for a show. I like the color and its look generally.


----------



## MCHRKiller (Dec 27, 2009)

That fish looks amazing! You have definatly helped me choose a Geo species for future tanks. If you dont mind my asking where did you get the fish?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks, folks.  A pair of these fish were given to me by a friend.


----------



## Oscarlover (Jan 22, 2010)

absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Forget the Tapajos orangeheads, I rather have these guys ... well, as long as they look like yours!!! :thumb:


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks, guys!

dwarfpike, these are apparently not easy to find so if you can find 'em, get 'em! These guys just glow!


----------



## hydrophyte (Dec 16, 2009)

Your fish and pictures are simply amazing.


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

just wondering what kind of camera u use


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks, hydrophyte. 

cichlify, I use a Nikon D700.


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

dang, you mean business. I'd love a camera like that! I just have a 35mm cannon rebel. I dunno why but I love the process of developing your own prints, I dont know why. I creates a special bond between yourself and the picture I guess lol. maybe one day ill have a d700!! I also need to start takin shots of my fish too!


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

That is a stunning fish. I was just wondering what you do about the uneven ventrals when you want to show him. Do they even out eventually by themselves when he's isolated? Or does it matter?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks. 

kriskm, I anticipate that his shorter trailer will grow and catch up to the other one in time for April. If not, they will be close enough for me not to worry too much about it. The idea of isolating is more about getting him used to being in a smaller tank so when I enter him, he'll hopefully be used to it and will display well.


----------



## SimonHo (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------

